# gorilla glue background



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

hey everyone i need some help.

i have a 4ft tank that im making into a fully live planted eco system to get some darts in it and i want to make the background out of gorilla glue, eco earth, bark chippings, moss and general sticks ect. im just asking for peoples advice on how to go about it.

im a bit useless when it comes to DIY so i need all the help that i can get!!

if anyone has one or knows of one, a step by step guide would be handy

thank you very much


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

There was a goof step by step guide in the last isue of PRK that's just come out.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

To use the glue direct onto glass:-

1) Tip tank onto the back/side you are gluing. Put on latex/nitrile/vinyl gloves.
2) Pour a thin layer of the glue onto the glass.
3) Spray with a bit of water.
4) Allow the glue to foam up for about 5-10 minutes.
5) Apply eco-earth, bark chippings, organic pure sphagnum peat, small pieces of wood (nb. avoid levers, and things that can rot. For example a mushroom will rot where you glue it, and then a frog will jump on it.... lol).
6) Keep pushing down on any excess bumps you get as the glue continues to foam, pushing the eco-earth or whatever back into the glue. Otherwise it ends up on the surface, and rubs off.
7) Once it's set (about 3 hours) you can work on another side, repeating these steps.

Moss, get some live sphagnum moss and any other mosses you want (sheet moss, pillow moss, flame moss, christmas moss, java moss and weeping christmas moss all do well with this method, the more variety the better). Put them in a blender/food processor. Add some water. Blend it up into a paste, then add more water to get a slurry. Paint this slurry where you want moss. Keep moist and lit.

If you want to use polystyrene, there's a guid on my site in my sig.

Ade


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

This person has done a guide with pics!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/572974-planted-exo-guide.html


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

UrolithicTitan said:


> There was a goof step by step guide in the last isue of PRK that's just come out.


There a guide with pics etc in PRK this month.

Jay


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ulorithic already said that Jay. lol Thing is though, not everybody wants to rush out and buy a copy of PRK just to get info one of us can so so easily give them. I've been using the gorilla glue method for quite a long time now, after finding out about it over on dendroboard.

Lewis, pretty sure that guide is for using expanding foam not gorilla glue if it's the one by Sam. A very good guide, but foam is nowhere near as easy to use.

This is just another reminder that I need to write up a guide for my site on the direct to glass method. I've had pics of it for ages, my Alanis viv I used direct to glass. Just I switched to using the glue on polystyrene, then silicone polystyrene into viv method, and have been using that ever since as it allows a LOT more sculpting, and gives you something nice to push wire/tooth pics etc into to support broms etc.

Oh and whilst I remember, another tip for getting it mossy. Mix sphagnum peat (the pure stuff, don't use fancy ones with ferts in) in with your eco earth, moss grows much more happily with peat, plus it comes with lots of spores already in it. Eco earth I tend to find I don't get as much moss growth on.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfenrook said:


> Ulorithic already said that Jay. lol Thing is though, *not everybody wants to rush out and buy a copy of PRK just to get info* one of us can so so easily give them. I've been using the gorilla glue method for quite a long time now, after finding out about it over on dendroboard.
> 
> Lewis, pretty sure that guide is for using expanding foam not gorilla glue if it's the one by Sam. A very good guide, but foam is nowhere near as easy to use.
> 
> ...


Maybe but for the sake of £3 some people may want to, expecieally as there are lots of pictures and info. 

If no-one ever wrote anything, and no one ever brought it, there would never ever be anything published ever, as everything can be found online somewhere for free. You may well be able to get info online, but some people like reading it in mag's etc. Even if you dont like it lol. 

But, on topic, gurilla glue is brill, been used lots in the frog world, lods of info on dendro board and other forums, there are a few guides about on it, but there also happens to be one in PRK lol. Its ace, gurrila glue is the best, and all my viv will be made with it now. I first came across in on dendroboard as there are some excelent vivs using it on there. 

It also creates an exelent growing medium for moss. 

Jay


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There was more at the start of this, arguing with you Jay, but I can't be bothered to ruin this guys thread. Instead, here's that guide with pics....

*Put your gloves on, tip the viv onto the side/back you are working on.*

1) Pour a layer of the glue onto glass.










2) Spray the glue with a little water (or a lot if you want a LOT of foaming, but take care not to put on so much you get pools of water where you want glue).

3) Give the glue 5-10 minutes to foam up.










(sorry, that's on polystyrene, but it foam up just the same)

4) Apply your substrate/items of choice.










5) Keep an eye on the viv, keep pressing bumps down to where you want them, and pressing the substrate/items back into the glue, if you get lumps you want apply more substrate and push this into the lumps.

6) Give the glue 2-3 hours to set, and repeat on other surfaces you want to cover.










(that's a film pot on the left, glued on and over and the whole covered in eco earth).

Tips: Wear gloves, wear gloves, wear gloves, use masking tape on door runners etc. Give the viv 24 hours at least before adding frogs.

Oh and final step, enjoy your lovely viv as it grows in:-








(polystyrene was used in that one, with the glue applied to that).










Good luck, I reckon you have chosen the best method. 

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfenrook said:


> There was more at the start of this, *arguing with you Jay,* but I can't be bothered to ruin this guys thread. Instead, here's that guide with pics....
> 
> *Put your gloves on, tip the viv onto the side/back you are working on.*
> 
> ...


I wasn't arguing ade. But that isnt the point of this thread. The thread was, asking for information on it, and the OP was pointed into the direction of PRK. Your guide is also very good, as are the guides on dendroboard, the OP has a choice, no one is any better then the other. Theres no need to moan about another, the OP can make up their own mind if options are put in front. 

Anyway, lovley viv ade, and i agree gurilla glue is by far the best background method. I can soon see it being the dominant method of background making soon, taking over expanding foam. 

And as Ade says, make sure you wear gloves. it does stain your hands, and takes ages to come off. Its not nice meeting clients and going to meetings with brown hands lol

Jay


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually, it comes off really fast if you rub your hands with wet play sand. But it's better not to get it on them in the first place. Watch your clothes though, it's near impossible to get it off clothing, and looks nasty. lol

Thanks Jay, agreed I can see it becoming the dominant method. It's much easier to use than expanding foam, and doesn't take weeks to off gas. It's even better if you use it with polystyrene and a heat gun as I did in my pumilio viv (the pic with no plants but lots of liana, it's planted now of course, but I felt that pic showed better what you can do with the method better than a pic of it with broms hiding it all.).

Oh and Jay, stop arguing about arguing or we might have to argue. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Ade


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

hey guys thank you very much for your help. i have looked through the PRK issue and there is some good advice there.

Ade your viv looks amazing and thanks for all the help with the guide, ive never tried with foam so wont have anything to compare it to, i think i started using diy in vivs at the right time with gorilla glue on the market now.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfenrook said:


> Actually, it comes off really fast if you rub your hands with wet play sand. But it's better not to get it on them in the first place. Watch your clothes though, it's near impossible to get it off clothing, and looks nasty. lol
> 
> Thanks Jay, agreed I can see it becoming the dominant method. It's much easier to use than expanding foam, and doesn't take weeks to off gas. It's even better if you use it with polystyrene and a heat gun as I did in my pumilio viv (the pic with no plants but lots of liana, it's planted now of course, but I felt that pic showed better what you can do with the method better than a pic of it with broms hiding it all.).
> 
> ...



*camp slap* see i win lol

But yer, I never like expanding foam its aweful stuff. But gurilla glue is amazing. it loks really natural when you push loads of wood in it as well. With careful placement they can look really good. 

Was it you that said about wet sand, i knew somone mentioned it. I spent ages trying to get it off, it took about 4 days to come off. Also, dont use it on a wooden table, as it may stain lol. 

Oh and you have a PM. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Gaz_dbd said:


> hey guys thank you very much for your help. i have looked through the PRK issue and there is some good advice there.
> 
> Ade your viv looks amazing and thanks for all the help with the guide, ive never tried with foam so wont have anything to compare it to, i think i started using diy in vivs at the right time with gorilla glue on the market now.


Next month covers planting and bioactive substrates, and the following month covers common problems, tips, common mistakes as well as commonly asked questions, or so im told. 

Jay


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

ah thanks for that Jay i knew it was going over 2 issues but didnt realise it went to a 3rd too. 

ill have to borrow my gf's when she gets it as it should be through right at the time i look to plant mine haha


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, I discovered the play sand trick accidentally when I did my pumilio viv. My hands got badly stained with xaxim dust and gorilla glue, for 3 days I looked like my hands were absolutely filthy. Then we shut down our old crayfish tank, which had a play sand substrate, and I ended up having to hunt through the sand for some little terracotta amphorae ornaments. In the process I discovered that the sand fetched the staining right off, leaving my hands spotless. A pleasing result.

Hmm camp slap eh? Nope you're right, I can't top that. lmfao. Not without setting my wife on you anyway. lol

Gaz, thanks for the compliment bud. The only time a viv didn't come out looking great using this method was my citronella viv, that was because I planted wandering jew in there..... Never again. lol Then more recently one of my wife's field crickets somehow managed to set up home in the same viv, decimating my big tillandsia and quite a lot of my hemigraphis pinata.

DO put masking tape on the vents and door tracks as well. Believe me, get a tiny drop of glue in a door track and the door never slides right again. You spend hours trying to get it out of the track, but it never works 100% again. lol The vents are just because as it foams up it often squeezes out though vents, and you discover it's made it to your table/carpet/dog's back.:whistling2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> *Aye, I discovered the play sand trick accidentally when I did my pumilio viv. My hands got badly stained with xaxim dust and gorilla glue, for 3 days I looked like my hands were absolutely filthy. Then we shut down our old crayfish tank, which had a play sand substrate, and I ended up having to hunt through the sand for some little terracotta amphorae ornaments. In the process I discovered that the sand fetched the staining right off, leaving my hands spotless. A pleasing result.*
> 
> Hmm camp slap eh? Nope you're right, I can't top that. lmfao. Not without setting my wife on you anyway. lol
> 
> ...


 Wonder if it works on nicotine stains?:whistling2:

That article is pretty good, so far, although I would have liked more explanation as to why he doesn't boil everything in bleach for a thousand years then seal it in plastic to keep out all the nasty germs. Not that i think he should for a second- you all know my views on it, but when I first mentioned using 'live' leafmould and untreated branches on thise site, you'd think I'd advocated drowning puppies! :lol2: It'll be interesting to see if there is any reaction from the 'Sterile Baby Brigade'...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Wonder if it works on nicotine stains?:whistling2:
> 
> That article is pretty good, so far, although I would have liked more explanation as to why he doesn't boil everything in bleach for a thousand years then seal it in plastic to keep out all the nasty germs. Not that i think he should for a second- you all know my views on it, but when I first mentioned using 'live' leafmould and untreated branches on thise site, you'd think I'd advocated drowning puppies! :lol2: It'll be interesting to see if there is any reaction from the 'Sterile Baby Brigade'...


You still get that reaction in the lizard and other sections. But since you mention it, there shall be some infommation on that in the third section, which will also cover other questions etc, and ones that people email the editor about. 

Jay


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry for the thread resurection but thought it was easier to chuck it in here than a new thread. How much gorilla glue would you use to make a 30x45 background for an Exo. I didnt want to buy either too much or not enough seeing as i'll probably only use it on the one viv.

Also how dry should the substrate be when you apply it? Bone dry or mildly moist?


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

When I did my 60x45x60 dart exo I bought 1litre of gorilla glue from screwfix, thinking there was a lot of surface to cover, but I have 90% of it left! It is pretty economical, and expands a surprising amount when wet. I made the substrate slightly moist when I did mine, not dusty but not clumpy wet. It all stuck fine and still looks great now, a year later.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers, that’s exactly what I needed to know. So would you say a litre would probably be sufficient then? Do you put a fairly thin layer on or does it just depend on how thick you want the background? Is it strong enough to hold logs, plant pots, cork bark like expanding foam would?


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

A litre would be more than enough, depends how thick you do it but I used just one layer. It's like treacle so I laid the tank down with the surface I was doing against the floor and used a paintbrush to spread the glue. It is very strong when dry and would hold anything in place, but has very little tack strength when wet so you need to be able to rest logs, plant pots etc in place until it dries. Just spray water in the areas you want the glue to expand and up it comes. I wore nitrile gloves and just used my fingers to push the expanded bits about. The expanding parts are not as gloopy as expanding foam, more like marsh mallow, so you can push back any parts that over expand. It's surprisingly easy to work with, it gives you plenty of time to play around before it dries but doesn't take forever to dry once it does go off. I was so impressed with the stuff, great product.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> You still get that reaction in the lizard and other sections. But since you mention it, there shall be some infommation on that in the third section, which will also cover other questions etc, and ones that people email the editor about.
> 
> Jay


 Ain't been keeping up to date on PRK whose writing the articals? Hmmmm LMFAO sterilisation where does it end...and where does it begin...only deep thinkers may answer the second bit:2thumb:
All scrubbed up cause i need to be sterile for my tads when i go and grab some live grub from a stinking pond bottom
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

One side on a 30cm x 45cm, a 250ml bottle would do it even. A litre bottle I did 2 sides on a 60cmx40cmx40cm viv, 2 sides on a 40cmx40cmx60cm and 1 side on a 50cmx50cmx40cm viv before running out.

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> One side on a 30cm x 45cm, a 250ml bottle would do it even. A litre bottle I did 2 sides on a 60cmx40cmx40cm viv, 2 sides on a 40cmx40cmx60cm and 1 side on a 50cmx50cmx40cm viv before running out.
> 
> Ade


Bloody hell, sounds like it goes a fair way this stuff. Yeah I just want to do the back and I'll only end up covering 3/4 because of leaving room for the substrate. Wheres the best place to but it? Seen it on ebat reasonabley cheap, has anybody else found any good places?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, ebay is where I get it.

Ade


----------

